# Pedal Backwards to Shift-The Cambio Corsa/Paris-Roubaix Thread



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Since at least a few of us are interested in these I think we should have our own thread devoted to these shifting systems. The short story is these were developed before the war by Campagnolo although I question whether, other than a few prototypes, these actually went into production until after the war and more specifically about 1947. Cambio Corsa loosely translates to race gears and was also called the due leva (two lever) shifter. The Cambio Corsa drivetrain consisted of two levers, toothed dropouts and toothed gears on the axles. The Paris-Roubaix is so named because Fausto Coppi won the namesake race in 1950 using this system.  The Paris-Roubaix or una leve (single lever) shifter combined the action of both levers into one with the addition of a locking gear at the bottom of the shifter. Notice the part that guides the chain to shift which I call a 'stirrup' is closed on the Cambio Corsa bikes and requires the chain to be broken in order to remove the bottom lever. The stirrup on the Paris-Roubaix is open at the top. These levers are not interchangeable between the two systems.

Cambio Corsa





Paris-Roubaix





*How they work;* the top lever is flipped out to release the hub in the dropouts. The teeth in the dropouts and the toothed gear on the axle kept the wheel aligned in the dropouts. The rider then pedals backwards and uses the second lever which has a stirrup around the chain and guides it on to the proper sprocket. The rider then has to lock the top lever back into position before pedaling forward. The Paris-Roubaix operates the same way. Even the top riders of the day that used this system didn't care for it too much and tried to limit shifting. If you try to pedal forward before locking the rear wheel at best you jump the chain and at worst you jerk the rear wheel out of the dropouts. This video shows how it works.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Other names in Italian , more colloquial perhaps, for the 'Cambio Corsa' two lever system are: 
"doppiasteccca" and "due stecche" both of which I've heard used recently.
A friend tells me that there were at least two different sets of the double lever system  produced over time, a 'race' version and a 'touring' version; varying in length of operating rods;  the touring version had longer rods I believe so it was technically easier to operate as you didn't have to reach quite as far to do so.
Does anyone have evidence of this, that shows the difference in lengths?

Here is probably the most famous photo of the system being used in real race conditions. 
Gino Bartali, reaching down to change gear as he ascends the Col de Galibier on his way to victory in the 1948 Tour De France.....




...he is riding a 'Legnano' bicycle and his saddle is set relatively low to make gear changing less difficult. 
I've lowered my saddle on the 'Cicli Vecchi' maybe 2 inches lower than I would normally have it, for precisely the same reason.


----------



## juvela (Jan 29, 2022)

-----

mention of lowering the saddle height to make reaching the shift levers easier reminded me o' me first automobile

it was a Simca model 1204 of 1970 with an "H-pattern" manual four-speed transmission on the floor

in order to shift from second to third had to grasp the shift knob with fingertips only and extend right arm to its maximum reach forward and slightly to the right

am about 5' 9 1/2" in height with average proportions and could just barely make it; the "throw" was that long...

thanks very much for this description and the image of Gino   😉 


-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Other names in Italian , more colloquial perhaps, for the 'Cambio Corsa' two lever system are:
> "doppiasteccca" and "due stecche" both of which I've heard used recently.
> A friend tells me that there were at least two different sets of the double lever system  produced over time, a 'race' version and a 'touring' version; varying in length of operating rods;  the touring version had longer rods I believe so it was technically easier to operate as you didn't have to reach quite as far to do so.
> Does anyone have evidence of this, that shows the difference in lengths?
> ...



I'd love to have a poster size of this pic. I have not seen Cambio bikes with different length levers and all of mine are the same. The Paris-Roubaix does have two different length levers. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Short Paris Roubaix




Long Paris-Roubaix




Detail of Paris-Roubaix




Paris-Roubaix 'stirrup'--this is the part that guides the chain when shifting


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Freewheels

Loose NOS 








Freewheel on my Arbos (Cambio Corsa)




Freewheel on my Torpado (Paris-Roubaix)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

I've noticed two styles of chain guards were used. I believe these were used interchangeably between the two systems as I have Cambio Corsa with both styles and my Paris-Roubaix equipped bikes are each different. I call these 'star' and 'spoke'.

'Star' Chain Guard




'Spoke' Chain Guard


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2022)

My bikes--so far!
Arbos Corsa




Baldini




Bianchi Folgore (chain guard since removed and bike is being restored)




G. Fiori (on the way from Italy)




Legnano Tipo Roma




Torpado


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice!







I have an original program/score sheet from the 1948 Tour de France.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 30, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Other names in Italian , more colloquial perhaps, for the 'Cambio Corsa' two lever system are:
> "doppiasteccca" and "due stecche" both of which I've heard used recently.
> A friend tells me that there were at least two different sets of the double lever system  produced over time, a 'race' version and a 'touring' version; varying in length of operating rods;  the touring version had longer rods I believe so it was technically easier to operate as you didn't have to reach quite as far to do so.
> Does anyone have evidence of this, that shows the difference in lengths?
> ...



It would  appear that my friend was incorrect re. the length of the operating rods.
Apparently the only difference in length relates to the parts of the levers that you handle whilst changing gear. The system came in 'Corsa' (short handles, for racing) or 'Sports' (long handles, for touring).
This is itself referenced in the 1953 catalogue, which states that "longer handles for touring are available on request", printed at the bottom of this image.....




...here is the 'Cambio Corsa' system as it appears in the 1953 catalogue.....








Tullio Campagnolo's French patent application drawings for the 'Cambio Corsa' system.....


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 30, 2022)

So now I am trying to establish how long are the "handles" on each version.
Here are my examples on the 'Cicli Vecchi'.
A fraction over 8cm for the top "handle" length...





...and a fraction over 6cm for the lower "handle"...




And just for fun, here is the length of the rods from the centre of the rear axle if anyone wishes to compare...


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> My bikes--so far!
> Arbos Corsa
> View attachment 1559760
> 
> ...



What a fantastic collection!!!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 30, 2022)

The early prototype levers for the 'Cambio Corsa' system were different to the production versions, featuring a very different lower lever...




As to the "Paris-Roubaix" single lever system it seems that there have been 4 designs of 'stirrup' used.
Shown here from earliest (top) to latest (bottom)...
















...I think it's very interesting as to how the design was frequently updated over such a short period of time, presumably to increase efficiency in use.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> The early prototype levers for the 'Cambio Corsa' system were different to the production versions, featuring a very different lower lever...
> View attachment 1560208
> 
> As to the "Paris-Roubaix" single lever system it seems that there have been 4 designs of 'stirrup' used.
> ...



Especially since these systems were outdated when they were introduced! V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Jan 30, 2022)

-----

La G. Fiori di Shawn -





thanks so much for sharing this outstanding new acquisition!  🤩

framebuilder here evidently using up "what was in the bin" as Agrati bits of three differing ensembles are employed

head lugs are "BRIANZA" pattern ART. 000.8030/U. upper is item N. 000.8034, lower is item N. 000.8023.

seat lug is from "ROMA" ensemble ART. 000.8020/U and is item N. 023.8059.

bottom bracket shell is from ensemble "AM" ART. 000.8040/U

---

headset appears Way-Assauto

pedals Sheffield (Noli-Cattaneo) model Corsa Nr. 655

the 3TTT Gran Prix stem is one component later than cycle.  first products from Tecno Tubo Torino launched 1963-64.  earliest Gran Prix stem had hex expander rather than allen.  perhaps machine's original set may have been from a maker such as Ambrosio, Schierano or Varese.

marvelous find - thank you again for sharing it!  😉


-----


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2022)

I’m sure the first time you caught you fingers in the rotating spokes, you wished you had the long lever, “Sport” model.
This whole design seems so clunky, that I’m surprised it ever made it off the drawing board.
I can’t imaging Gino Bartali racing and winning the 1948 Tour de France on one of these systems. 
That must have added a whole other level of exhaustion to it.
So archaic and cool though.
Thank you for sharing all these examples.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> La G. Fiori di Shawn -
> 
> ...



Thanks for the excellent, as always, run down of components. I was aware that some of the components weren't contemporary to the bike but even with shipping from Italy the price was right. Some of my other bikes have bits that aren't exactly correct either but I'm going to leave them as-is. For the Bianchi I'm restoring I tracked down pretty much everything and it got expensive quick so the others I'll just enjoy as they are. V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Jan 30, 2022)

-----

the web site of enthusiast and framebuilder Mark Bulgier provides numerous good photos of these shifting systems and their individual pieces.

thank you Mark!   😉 





__





						Classic CAMPAGNOLO Stuff
					





					bulgier.net
				




-----


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2022)

This, courtesy of Dave Moultons bike blog, to help explain how the axle stays aligned in the drop outs.



Thank you, Dave!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Jan 30, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1560528
> View attachment 1560530



It's interesting to note the difference in posture between Coppi and Bartali in those two iconic photos of these cycling legends taken while using the 'Cambio Corsa' in 1948.
Bartali looks relatively at ease compared to Coppi, who, like many of us (well, me at least) is having to look at what he is doing whilst he is doing it!  
He looks a little flustered, but of course the photographer could have just caught him at an 'off' moment. 
But then again, there was always a lot going on between those two, both on and off the bike.
A fascinating story!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2022)

Yep!
I thought the same thing.
The Champions Champion, definitely doesn’t look as smooth on the Cambio Corsa, as the Pious One.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> It's interesting to note the difference in posture between Coppi and Bartali in those two iconic photos of these cycling legends taken while using the 'Cambio Corsa' in 1948.
> Bartali looks relatively at ease compared to Coppi, who, like many of us (well, me at least) is having to look at what he is doing whilst he is doing it!
> He looks a little flustered, but of course the photographer could have just caught him at an 'off' moment.
> But then again, there was always a lot going on between those two, both on and off the bike.
> A fascinating story!



Yea I noticed that too! I rode my Baldini today in the neighborhood just to practice shifting and I look as well. I think I need to drop the seat to make it easier to reach the levers. It looks to me Coppi is up a little higher than Bartali. As you mentioned a lower seat height makes this a little easier. I will also change the three cogs on my Baldini for four because sometimes when going to high gear I drop the chain off the end of the freewheel! V/r Shawn


dnc1 said:


> So now I am trying to establish how long are the "handles" on each version.
> Here are my examples on the 'Cicli Vecchi'.
> A fraction over 8cm for the top "handle" length...
> View attachment 1560144
> ...



All of my levers measure the same as yours and the Paris-Roubaix also measures approximately 8cm. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Interesting to hear that all of the levers seem to be the same measurements. I think I'll ask some other owners I know to measure their levers.

I've derailled my chain off the sprockets both ways, but I don't have a spoke guard on my bike.
The changing is getting easier and I'm no longer looking down and backwards whilst changing.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2022)

Oh, boy!
Now you guys have got me looking!





Interesting original condition bike!

I’m just not sure, if I’m ready to dive in that deep.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 30, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> This, courtesy of Dave Moultons bike blog, to help explain how the axle stays aligned in the drop outs.View attachment 1560454
> 
> Thank you, Dave!



Hitting a bump while you're trying to shift sounds like a recipe for disaster. 😵


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 31, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Oh, boy!
> Now you guys have got me looking!
> View attachment 1560942
> 
> ...



They are available at significantly lower costs than that glorious Umberto Dei, although that is pretty special and it does seem very original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Hitting a bump while you're trying to shift sounds like a recipe for disaster. 😵



I’m concentrating on just to keep going straight while shifting! V/r Shawn


cyclingday said:


> Oh, boy!
> Now you guys have got me looking!
> View attachment 1560942
> 
> ...



I think that bike is way over the money. V/r Shawn


----------



## Princeton (Jan 31, 2022)

When I saw the “ Paris- Roubaix “ title , I had to show you this...shifting that rig on this route doesn’t seem easy...even if you don’t speak French , this is a great video ...


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Princeton said:


> When I saw the “ Paris- Roubaix “ title , I had to show you this...shifting that rig on this route doesn’t seem easy...even if you don’t speak French , this is a great video ...



It's not known as "The Hell of the North" without reason.
Probably my favourite of all of the 'Monuments'.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes, and this past year, 2021 edition was the best/most grueling, one I’ve ever seen.

I doubt that when Fausto Coppi won it using Campagnolo’s lever activated derailleur, he did much shifting while on the cobblestone sections.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 31, 2022)

Great thread Shawn!

I love reading about Tullio’s inspiration for this shifting system.  For those interested this is a must have book on the subject!  It is easy to fantasize buying a 1 Euro ancient stone house in Italy to create a base camp (Italian towns are offering up abandoned homes to increase tax revenue).   Then travel around the country trying to find these marvelous machines.

A small side note, sorry to go off topic:  Ed Berry, Jr. discovered the earliest known derailleur bicycle in Santa Fe, New Mexico.  It is thought to be from 1885-1890.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 1, 2022)

Princeton said:


> When I saw the “ Paris- Roubaix “ title , I had to show you this...shifting that rig on this route doesn’t seem easy...even if you don’t speak French , this is a great video ...



At least the rider on the ordinary didn't have to worry about shifting, but the way his elbows were bouncing when he was going over those cobbles I bet he wished he had some kind of suspension!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2022)

ca. 1948 G. Fiori w/Cambio Corsa


----------



## dnc1 (May 12, 2022)

Did you swap the 3-speed for a 4-speed freewheel on the 'Baldini' @Freqman1?
I'm thinking of going down the same route with my 'Cicli Vecchi'.
I was also wondering what size sprockets are on those NOS 'Regina' clusters you posted earlier on 8n this thread? Presumably they are all in 2 teeth steps?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Did you swap the 3-speed for a 4-speed freewheel on the 'Baldini' @Freqman1?
> I'm thinking of going down the same route with my 'Cicli Vecchi'.
> I was also wondering what size sprockets are on those NOS 'Regina' clusters you posted earlier on 8n this thread? Presumably they are all in 2 teeth steps?



I haven’t yet. I have a spare 4-speed to put on it but just haven’t got around to it yet. I haven’t counted the teeth either to determine gearing but it doesn’t matter to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (May 12, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I haven’t yet. I have a spare 4-speed to put on it but just haven’t got around to it yet. I haven’t counted the teeth either to determine gearing but it doesn’t matter to me. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn. 
I'm not particularly too worried about the gear ratios either, it was more a question of whether 2 teeth steps in the size of the cogs is absolutely necessary?
I think all of the 4-speed freewheels I've seen used are 15-21 in range, but there are 14-22 (and probably other options) out there; I'm guessing that the length of (and number of teeth on) the dropouts may not cope with a wider range.


----------



## juvela (Jun 12, 2022)

-----

newly begun discussion thread today on a Gerbi Cambio Corsa made with provision for a "regular" gear mech -





__





						1949 Gerbi Cambio Corsa - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - 1949 Gerbi Cambio Corsa - https://steel-vintage.com/gerbi-camb...ke-1949-detail I came across this while browsing around on the Internet. Beautiful machine, unfamiliar marque to me. What particularly caught my interest was the right rear dropout, which was designed to...



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 13, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> newly begun discussion thread today on a Gerbi Cambio Corsa made with provision for a "regular" gear mech -
> 
> ...



Interesting machine, but as one of the posters in the thread mentions,  it probably won't work with a Cambio Corsa mechanism and a 5-speed block, and a twin chainring to boot!
Unless those dual purpose dropouts are extra long on the 'toothed' section.

They have lovely bikes on 'steelvintages' site but I often find their descriptions a little inaccurate at times.
I see there is also a mention that the 'combined system' rear dropout wasn't available at the date they're describing the bike as being!

It could have been fitted with a 'Paris-Roubaix' mech. originally I guess, but more likely it had a conventional early Campagnolo rear mech. and this has been added to help with the sale.

That 'Gerbi' fork crown though.....



...Bellissimo!!!!!


----------



## juvela (Jun 13, 2022)

-----

the thinness midway betwixt the socket for the steerer and the plugs for the blades on the Gerbi's crown is somewhat reminiscent of the Harrington crown employed on the Raleigh Competition of ca. 1972-1973

it differs from the Cinelli and Davis designs in this regard


-----


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2022)

Some serious Cambio Corsa action over on eBay!















And, Hello!
Gino Bartali’s Legnano! 

































Super bad ass!
Price is a bit much, but, where else are you going to get a couple of bikes like these?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 14, 2022)

If that Viscontea is a true '41 it would be the earliest CC bike I've seen. Still a bit much without some sort of significant history I think. The Bartali Legnano is one bad azz piece for sure but I want to see some race history for that kind of coin. Thanks for posting Marty. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2022)

Yeah, although it appears to be the same make and model as the one in this photo from the Giro d’ Italia, it’s still tough to be able to say, that it’s the same bike.





The blemish on the fork is in the right spot, but not quite as extensive as it is in the race photo.
Maybe just some grime that got cleaned off?
Hard to say for sure, but the bike itself is very similar to the one in the race photo.
It looks to me, like the eBay bike might be a little taller frame?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 14, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, although it appears to be the same make and model as the one in this photo from the Giro d’ Italia, it’s still tough to be able to say, that it’s the same bike.View attachment 1712030
> View attachment 1712029
> The blemish on the fork is in the right spot, but not quite as extensive as it is in the race photo.
> Maybe just some grime that got cleaned off?
> ...



That's possible. This may be an early bike and had a taller frame but as I understand both Gino and Fausto actually rode shorter frames on their CC equipped bikes to make it easier to shift. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Oct 14, 2022)

I love the legnano, I like sweaty bikes, as far as bartalis bike who knows, but if he would drop a zero on his price, I'd buy it


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 15, 2022)

Both beautiful bikes, thanks for posting.


----------



## Jesper (Oct 16, 2022)

Agree with all that was said on these 2 bikes. First one definitely needs some provenance relating to it's history. Seller is stating that it was Faliero's bike? Something he raced on? Wasn't he retired by '41? I have no idea if it was standard to stamp their frames with the year, if so it would also be the earliest cambio corsa frame I've seen as stated by another here. Without any knowledge of bikes or lug markings I could have easily concluded that it was a 1971 or 1978 frame which of course it obviously is not. There could be some conclusive evidence if the rod handles had the very early style design (circa ?; at least pre-'46), and how many teeth the drop-outs have. I have not gone to ebay to look at it. I would hope it has many clear and detailed photos if they expect to sell it for the asking price; but with free shipping I'm tempted.

The Legnano does not appear to be the same frame size (larger) as in the archival image aside from the pump mounting and the crank-chainring orientation.

Fondriest's Legnano (one of ?)(with provenance) was on sale for about a year (or more!) at around $10-12K; a much much newer bike, but in excellent condition and no questions as to it's authenticity. Never checked to see what it sold for.

Regardless, 2 really cool bikes!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2022)

Here’s another neat one.


























I love everything about this bike, except for the size.
If this was a bigger bike, I think it would be on its way over here.🤩


----------



## Jesper (Oct 19, 2022)

I am noticing on some these bikes (and I assume others of like vintage) that the front and rear Universal calipers are not the same model (different reach also). I thought my brakes were not original, or at least one of them, but then I saw another example of the same set-up with a "Sport"(?) model on the front and a Mod. 39(?) on the rear. I already know that it was common to have different reach calipers front and rear, but not different models (as stock).
At this point I am inclined to believe that my brakes are OE so I am changing course from putting on Mod. 51/Extras on the Paglioli and retaining the brakes that were on it as received.

Quick question that has arisen due to a member here wanting some Mod. 51s. I was going through my stock and was curious if there is any connection between the color of the washer (red, blue, black, none) relating to its period of manufacture. My early "Sport" have red washers, the "Sport" that came off my bike had no color, Mod. 39 no color, and Mod. 61 and 68 both have blue. I need to check my Mod. 51s since I keep thinking they are also red like the "Sport", but there were blue washers on the Mod. 51s he bought, and a quick check in velobase showed blue washers also.
If anyone can shed some more light on this and/or provide some examples it would be great.

Edit: my Mod. 51 Extras have blue washers.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2022)

My understanding of the reason for the long reach caliper on the back, and the short reach on the front, is because the front fork has a vertical drop out, so the relationship between the rim and the brake pad doesn’t change.
Whereas, the rear/back wheel, has an adjustable range, due to the semi horizontal drop out.
So the rear caliper needed a larger adjustment range for the rim/brake pad relationship.
Not sure, if this is actually the case, but that’s just how it was explained to me.


----------



## Jesper (Oct 20, 2022)

I spoke with the owner; even though it is being auctioned he was open to an offer. I'm in contemplation mode right now. It is my size!


----------



## Jesper (Oct 20, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> My understanding of the reason for the long reach caliper on the back, and the short reach on the front, is because the front fork has a vertical drop out, so the relationship between the rim and the brake pad doesn’t change.
> Whereas, the rear/back wheel, has an adjustable range, due to the semi horizontal drop out.
> So the rear caliper needed a larger adjustment range for the rim/brake pad relationship.
> Not sure, if this is actually the case, but that’s just how it was explained to me.



That certainly makes sense since you will change the geometry between the caliper and the rim depending on where the hub axis is located in the drop-out compared to the rim-brake alignment (i.e. hub more to the rear needs longer reach; closer to the front needs shorter reach).
I haven't checked the reach of the Mod. 39 caliper, but the front is a short reach, and the rear has a substantially longer reach. The set of "Sport" calipers I have do not have such and extreme difference in reach (front short, rear medium); but the slot is also longer on the rear caliper.


----------



## Jesper (Oct 28, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s another neat one.View attachment 1714473
> View attachment 1714472
> View attachment 1714474
> View attachment 1714475
> ...



This bike is travelling Stateside as of next week. I managed to personally contact the owner by phone and we are bypassing ebay and dealing direct. Really nice guy!!
$400 dropped off price and shipping is included. Bike was mechanically serviced and is riding condition (before being diassembled for packing). This is my size and should be a more comfortable regarding reaching the levers.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 28, 2022)

400 including shipping ? I'd say he's a really nice guy, sounds almost to good to be true. I really liked the bike and thought about buying it


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2022)

Yeah, wow!
If you got that bike for $400 shipped, he practically paid you to take it off his hands.
Smoking deal!
Congrats!
I’ll be looking forward to your posts about it and your experience’s with it.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 29, 2022)

I think @Jesper means he got a $400 discount off of the original price. 
A good deal nonetheless; but if you got it for $400 including shipping,  WOW!!!!!


----------



## Jesper (Oct 29, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> I think @Jesper means he got a $400 discount off of the original price.
> A good deal nonetheless; but if you got it for $400 including shipping,  WOW!!!!!



The owner does not really run a major online business just someone working from his house. Most of his items are old tobacco pipes and stands with a few bike items mixed in. He preferred selling direct because of not having to pay any ebay fees, and even provided a reference for a previous buyer from New York to whom he sold an old Colnago via direct sale. Thankfully, his English is better than my Italian. He made both the reduced bike cost offer and the offer to include the shipping, which I was prepared to pay (€150; more than fair!) in one go. It definitely surprised me. Possibly because there were no bidders by the end of the auction (I never put in a bid); and I had already contacted him well prior to the auction termination date and still received his offer before the auction was finished. He had the bike professionally serviced, but he is disassembling the bike himself.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 30, 2022)

kccomet said:


> 400 including shipping ? I'd say he's a really nice guy, sounds almost to good to be true. I really liked the bike and thought about buying it



if we're talking  about orange cambio gloria it's still listed on ebay


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2022)

I noticed that too!
What gives?


----------



## Jesper (Nov 4, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I noticed that too!
> What gives?



I saw it was also still listed; not sure why. It's been paid for! I purchased it after the initial auction was over when there were no bids. I had contacted him well before the end of that auction. Possibly he was making sure he didn't miss a sale in case our deal fell through (me not paying), and relisted it until payment was received. I know I had about a 48 hr delay between my payment and it being credited to his account. I have protection regarding the the fund transfer if something goes awry. I got a message (11/2) saying he was sending photos of it being dismantled and packed. I will trust Sebastiano.
 I have been more often screwed by ebay allowing their sellers to fraudulently back out of deals by lying (and at times openly admitting to it in ebay's messaging) as a means to cancel an order (e.g. buyer requested cancellation, cannot ship to address, changed shipping costs after sale, shipped incomplete orders, etc.); all "purchases" were lost as well as some clients. Ebay's "customer service experts" are a joke!
I am checking NOW to see if bike was removed from listings.

Edit: listing has been removed.


----------



## Jesper (Nov 22, 2022)

I would like to thank the community here for informing me of the Gloria bike. It arrived without any problem. All bearings are quite smooth excepting one pedal. I will still do a complete overhaul to inspect all mechanics, but I am for now going to give it a ride with different pedals. I will start a thread showing all details for reference purposes. The seller is great, and avoiding ebay helped a lot. I have gained another good contact in Italy who is presently looking out for other parts for me.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 2, 2022)

As a sad footnote to the 'Baldini' saga, news came yesterday that the great Ercole Baldini has passed away on December 1st, at the age of 89.
RIP.


----------

